# Gaming taugliches Notebook bis 1600



## EddyEdik (5. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
da ich sehr oft auf Lan Partys gehe und ich nicht immer Lust habe mein Rechner abzubauen habe ich mir überlegt ein Notebook zuzulegen.

Ich habe ein bisschen rumgeschaut und 2 gefunden.
Das Notebook sollte:
-i7 Quad haben
-Gtx 560/580/amd 6990
-8Gb Arbeitsspeicher
-Full Hd Display

Mir Gefällt das Asus G74SX gut.

dann habe ich noch dieses rausgesucht:
mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG P701 PRO Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")

Mit dieser Austattung:

AMD HD6990
i7 2670QM
8Gb ram (4x2)
120GB Sata 2 SSD 320 Intel
1000GB Sata 2 Samsung Spinpoint 
Bigfoot Wirless Card

Die Austattung ist sehr gut im Preisleistungsverhältnis und gefällt mir auch.

Vielen Dank


----------



## stadler5 (5. Januar 2012)

schaue mal bei Hawkforce vorbei, dort ist auch der Service Einsamme spitze


----------



## Cinnayum (5. Januar 2012)

Die Grafikkarten sind nicht ganz vergleichbar:

NV GTX485M und GTX580M sind etwa eine untertaktete GTX 560 Ti (384 Shader), wobei die GTX580M den neueren GF114 Chip benutzt und die GTX485M den GF104. Die Karten sollten nur etwa 10% auseinander liegen in der Leistung. (Die GTX580 kostet aber saftigen 320 Euro Aufpreis!)

die AMD HD6990 ist etwa eine untertaktete HD 6870 und dürfte ein gutes Stück weniger Leistung haben.

Ich persönlich halte Nvidia Optimus zum Strom sparen für unverzichtbar. Das kann jedoch anders sein, wenn du eh weisst, dass immer eine Steckdose in der Nähe sein wird.

Sehr sehr wichtig ist, dass die Kühlung ausreicht und nicht Grafik oder CPU überhitzen und throttlen. Dann hast du nervige Ruckler oder sogar unspielbare Zustände. Hier hilft leider nur Erfahrungsberichte googlen und genau lesen.


----------



## Patze93 (5. Januar 2012)

Alternative: http://deviltech.de/

Machen sehr gute Notebooks. Qualitativ sehr hochwertig!

Gruß


----------



## EddyEdik (5. Januar 2012)

Ja das mit den 10% mehr Leistung zur 580 habe ich auch gesehen und dafür kostet sie 300 Euro mehr.



> NV GTX485M und GTX580M sind etwa eine untertaktete GTX 560 Ti (384  Shader), wobei die GTX580M den neueren GF114 Chip benutzt und die  GTX485M den GF104. Die Karten sollten nur etwa 10% auseinander liegen in  der Leistung. (Die GTX580 kostet aber saftigen 320 Euro Aufpreis!)



Welche Hardware müsste ich denn nehmen für 
Anno 2070
Minecraft (Frisst unglaublich viel CPU)
CoD 
Auf Max settings zocken zu können ?

Und achja es sollte gut 2-3 Jahre halten ohne nach 1 Jahr Schrott zu sein.
Kein i5 der rest ist egal.

Danke


----------



## Patze93 (5. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mal eine Konfig. gemacht zu deinem Budget: 

1460€

15,6" Full HD 1920 x 1080 LED Backlight Widescreen mit neuer Non-Glare-Technologie  
Microsoft Windows 7® Home Premium
               Intel® Mobile Core i7 2670QM / 6MB L3 Cache, 2.20GHz - 3.10GHz Turbo Modus
               8 GB - 2 x 4096 MB Hochleistung - DDR3 SDRAM mit 1600 MHz
NVidia GeForce GTX 570M mit 1,5 GB GDDR5 Speicher und DirectX 11  
500 GB 7.200 U/Min SATA 
80 GB Intel SATA Solid State Drive 
Blu-Ray-Laufwerk: 2x Blu-Ray Lesen 4x Dual Layer DVD+/-RW / 16x CD-R
Intel® High-Definition Audio (24-bit, 192KHz) mit Surround Sound  


Anschauen kannst du dir das Gerät hier:DevilTech - High Performance Systems - _Gaming#

Eingentlich kannst du alle Modelle passend Konfigurieren, aber Designmäßig hab ich jetzt das Devil 5700 genommen, weil ich finde das ganze sollte schon was hermachen. Ist allerdings Geschmackssache. Mit deinem Budget ist alles offen.


----------



## EddyEdik (5. Januar 2012)

Die Konfig finde ich schon sehr gut vorallem die Graka nur der 15" Display stört mich ein bisschen.

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem hier:
http://www.google.de/products/catal...a=X&ei=C60FT4qRKteOsAaV8J2DDw&ved=0CHUQ8wIwBg

Habe mir jetzt auch mal eine gemacht.




*Konfiguration:*

              Bildschirm: 18,4" 1920 x 1080 Full-HD LED-Widescreen             
              Betriebssystem: kein             
              Sprache Betriebssystem: Deutsch ( Falls Betriebssystem ausgewählt )             
              Garantie: DevilCare: 2 Jahre DevilCare und 2 Jahre Garantie             
                Prozessor: Intel® Mobile Core i7 2760QM / 6MB L3 Cache, 2.40GHz - 3.50GHz Turbo Modus [+4,11 TAGE]                            Prozessor: Intel® Mobile Core i7 2760QM / 6MB L3 Cache, 2.40GHz - 3.50GHz Turbo Modus [+4,11 TAGE]                 Prozessor: Intel® Mobile Core i7 2760QM / 6MB L3 Cache, 2.40GHz - 3.50GHz Turbo Modus [+4,11 TAGE]                            Prozessor: Intel® Mobile Core i7 2760QM / 6MB L3 Cache, 2.40GHz - 3.50GHz Turbo Modus [+199€] 
              Grafikkarte: Zwei GeForce GTX 560M Grafikkarten im SLI mit ins gesammt 3 GB             
                Speicher: 8 GB - 2 x 4096 MB Hochleistung - DDR3 SDRAM mit 1600 MHz [+1,01 TAGE]                            Speicher: 8 GB - 2 x 4096 MB Hochleistung - DDR3 SDRAM mit 1600 MHz [+1,01 TAGE]                             Speicher: 8 GB - 2 x 4096 MB Hochleistung - DDR3 SDRAM mit 1600 MHz [+1,01 TAGE]                            Speicher: 8 GB - 2 x 4096 MB Hochleistung - DDR3 SDRAM mit 1600 MHz [+49€]             
Oder 12 Gb 
              Festplatte: 500 GB 7.200 U/Min SATA             
Oder nur eine 750GB
                Festplatte 2: 500 GB 7.200 U/Min SATA [+2,05 TAGE]                            Festplatte 2: 500 GB 7.200 U/Min SATA [+2,05 TAGE]                             Festplatte 2: 500 GB 7.200 U/Min SATA [+2,05 TAGE]                            Festplatte 2: 500 GB 7.200 U/Min SATA [+99€]             
              Festplatte 3: kein             
              CD DVD Blu-Ray: DVD-Brenner: 8x Dual Layer DVD+/-RW / 24x CD-RW Combo             
              Wireless Netzwerkkarte: BIGFOOT Wireless-Lan Killer N ( ohne Bluetooth ) [+29,90]             
              Kommunikation: Integriertes 10/1000Mb Gigabit Ethernet und 56K V.92 Modem             Und das ist diese Hell Machine.
DevilTech - High Performance Systems*-*_HellMachine #


----------



## Patze93 (5. Januar 2012)

Das war auch meine 2. config, welche ich aber nicht geschickt hab weil das gerät einfach enorm riesig ist  wenn dir das aber egal ist und du absolut nur Leistung willst eine gute Wahl. Gesagt sei noch das es bei Sli zu Microrucklern kommt/ kommen kann. Leistungsmäsig jedoch Top


----------



## EddyEdik (5. Januar 2012)

Die Größte ist mir egal kann ruhig 18" groß sein und 6kg wiegen besser als mein 20kg Pc 
Zuhause werde ich eigentlich eh meinen 27" Bildschirm nehmen aber bei Kollegen ob da 15" ausreicht ?


----------



## Patze93 (5. Januar 2012)

Ok ja dann.... jetzt halt noch die Frage sind dir die Microruckler egal ? Ich persönlich bevorzuge eine Single GPU. Wie ich es Konfiguriert habe. Mehr Leistung hast du natürlich mit der Sli Variante

Hier ein schöner Bericht: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isWb4Ktb94A&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## EddyEdik (5. Januar 2012)

Nein ich hasse Mikroruckler -.-.
Ich bevorzuge auch eine Singel GPU aber ich weiß ja nicht wieviel % mehr Leistung man bei einem Notebook gegüber einem Pc braucht.
Also ob man die 570M mit der 560ti vergleichen kann oder so.?
Und das ebnd mit den 15"


----------



## Patze93 (5. Januar 2012)

Hier noch eine Single GPU Config mit 17,3 Zoll. Ich denke das dürfte dir auch reichen: 

1360€

17,3" 1920 x 1080 Full-HD LED Backlight-Widescreen mit neuer Non-Glare Technologie  
Microsoft Windows 7® Home Premium
Intel® Mobile Core i7 2670QM / 6MB L3 Cache, 2.20GHz - 3.10GHz Turbo Modus
8 GB - 2 x 4096 MB Hochleistung - DDR3 SDRAM mit 1600 MHz
               NVidia GeForce GTX 570M mit 3,0 GB GDDR5 Speicher und DirectX 11
500 GB 7.200 U/Min SATA  
Blu-Ray-Laufwerk: 2x Blu-Ray Lesen 4x Dual Layer DVD+/-RW / 16x CD-R
Intel® High-Definition Audio (24-bit, 192KHz) mit Surround Sound  
Integriertes 10/1000Mb Gigabit Ethernet und 56K V.92 Modem  
               BIGFOOT Wireless-Lan Killer N ( ohne Bluetooth )

Wenn du dich für dieses Gerät entscheiden solltest ist noch die Frage ob du gleich eine 2te SSD verbauen möchtest oder nochmal einen HDD je nachdem oder du baust später iwann selber eine ein. Weiß nur nicht wie da die Garantie abläuft

Hier ist alles über die GPU: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## EddyEdik (5. Januar 2012)

Ja das einzigste währe villeicht noch der i7 2760Qm anstatt des 2670qm

Hier meine Konfi:


*Konfiguration:*

              Bildschirm: 17,3" 1920 x 1080 Full-HD LED Backlight-Widescreen mit neuer Non-Glare Technologie             
              Betriebssystem: kein             
              Sprache Betriebssystem: Deutsch ( Falls Betriebssystem ausgewählt )             
              Garantie: DevilCare: 2 Jahre DevilCare und 2 Jahre Garantie             
              Prozessor: Intel® Mobile Core i7 2760QM / 6MB L3 Cache, 2.40GHz - 3.50GHz Turbo Modus [+199€]             
              Speicher: 8 GB - 2 x 4096 MB Hochleistung - DDR3 SDRAM mit 1600 MHz [+49€]             
              Grafikkarte: NVidia GeForce GTX 570M mit 3,0 GB GDDR5 Speicher und DirectX 11 [+19€]             
              Festplatte: 120 GB SATA Solid State Drive [+89€]             
              Festplatte 2: 750 GB 7.200 U/Min SATA [+165€]             
              CD DVD Blu-Ray: DVD-Brenner: 8x Dual Layer DVD+/-RW / 24x CD-RW Combo             
              Soundkarte: Intel® High-Definition Audio (24-bit, 192KHz) mit Surround Sound             
              Kommunikation: Integriertes 10/1000Mb Gigabit Ethernet und 56K V.92 Modem             
              Wireless Netzwerkkarte: BIGFOOT Wireless-Lan Killer N ( ohne Bluetooth ) [+29,90]


----------



## Patze93 (5. Januar 2012)

Jop so könntest du es machen. OS hast du in dem Fall schon oder?


----------



## EddyEdik (5. Januar 2012)

Jo habe ich zuhause noch.
Die Konfig gefällt mir sehr gut nur im Optischen sehe die alle nicht so super aus finde ich persönlich.
Was hälst du denn von XMG ?


----------



## Patze93 (5. Januar 2012)

Auch sehr gut. Im Grunde sogar überall das gleiche. Bei den Konfigurierbaren Notebooks handelt es sich überall um Clevo Barebones die dann passend zusammengebaut werden. Von demher kein unterschied.


----------



## mySN.de (5. Januar 2012)

Patze93 schrieb:


> Auch sehr gut. Im Grunde sogar überall das gleiche. Bei den Konfigurierbaren Notebooks handelt es sich überall um Clevo Barebones die dann passend zusammengebaut werden. Von demher kein unterschied.


 

Gerade in diesem Fall ist es kein Clevo 
Für 1.600,- € sollte er aber ein Clevo nehmen.


----------



## Patze93 (5. Januar 2012)

Ok das war mir jetzt neu, aber im High End Bereich sind es doch nur Clevos oder ?


----------



## EddyEdik (5. Januar 2012)

Optisch finde ich die Schenker schöner als manch ein Deviltech.

Jetzt ist es eine schwehre entscheidung und ob sich der Aufpreis vom 2670qm zum 2760qm lohnt


----------



## Patze93 (5. Januar 2012)

Ja welches Modell willstn du jetzt ein Schenker oder ein Deviltech?


----------



## EddyEdik (5. Januar 2012)

Bei Deviltech ist die Hardware ein bisschen günstiger.
Bei Schenker sehen sie meiner Meinung nach besser aus. (Zumindest das 15er was wir zusammen gestellt haben.)


----------



## Patze93 (5. Januar 2012)

Hä aber das wolltest du doch garnicht weil es zu klein ist?


----------



## EddyEdik (5. Januar 2012)

Ja da hast du recht.
Aber vom optischen gefallen mir richtig nur das Asus G74 oder Alienware 17 R3.
mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG P701 PRO Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")

Den finde ich vom optische auch gut.
Nur ein Notebook muss für mich eckig sein nicht rund


----------



## Patze93 (5. Januar 2012)

DevilTech - High Performance Systems - _Fragbook DTX # ist genau der gleiche Barebone von Deviltech. Schau dir die Maße und Bilder an, dann wirste was merken ^^


----------



## Toffi (6. Januar 2012)

Hey EddyEdik,

Ich hab so ziehmlich das gleiche Laptop wie du von Mysn ins Auge gefasst hast. Das XMG 701 mit der config, nur ich hab ne 6970 drin da es damals nur die gab. Ich bin hochzufrieden mit dem laptop, sehr gut verarbeitet, schlichtes aber Edel wirkendes Äusseres. Die Leistung ist ebenfalls Enorm, bisher alles flüssig gespielt (derzeit auch Skyrim auf Ultra). Hab noch ein paar screens beigefügt damit du dir ein Bild machen kannst.

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## Auriale (6. Januar 2012)

du könntest dir auch nen alienware m17xr3 holen.
ich hab meins für 1480 euro bekommen mit ner gtx580m, full hd display, i7 2670qm, 4gb ram (selber getauscht gegen 2x 4gb 1600er ram) etc.

es finden sich ne menge gutscheine im netz an um den preis so schön drücken zu können^^. 
was aber auch gehen würde (und auch wirklich empfehlenswert ist!) wäre eine telefonische bestellung. dabei hast du eine menge spielraum wenn du sowas sagst wie "ich hab leider nur max 1600 zu verfügung brauch aber dies das und das darin". 

wenn du innerhalb der 3 wochen rückgabe frist dort anrufst und sagst das er leider nicht das leistet was du dir erwartet hast bieten sie dir meistens auch nochmal 100 euro lastschrift damit du ihn behälst.


----------



## Patze93 (6. Januar 2012)

Die Preisdrückaktionen kannste fast überall machen. Schenker selber schreibt sogar das Sie beim Preis mit sich verhandeln lassen


----------



## EddyEdik (6. Januar 2012)

Bist du denn zurfrieden mit dem Alienware ?
Also so von der Leistung undso ?


----------



## mySN.de (6. Januar 2012)

EddyEdik schrieb:


> Optisch finde ich die Schenker schöner als manch ein Deviltech.
> 
> Jetzt ist es eine schwehre entscheidung und ob sich der Aufpreis vom 2670qm zum 2760qm lohnt


 

Lohnt sich nicht - investiere das Budget in eine S-ATA III SSD.
Die M4 mit Firmware - Update lohnt sich immer.


----------



## Vincent85 (6. Januar 2012)

mySN.de schrieb:


> Lohnt sich nicht - investiere das Budget in eine S-ATA III SSD.
> Die M4 mit Firmware - Update lohnt sich immer.


 
Da kann ich nur zustimmen, ich hab die Crucial M4 64GB in meinem Notebook und bin absolut zufrieden. (Boot innerhalb von ca. 20 Sekunden)


----------

